# Market research



## gdanalysis (Mar 6, 2014)

GD Analysis was established at the beginning of 2013, nonetheless, the structure and build up of the company started a long time ago guaranteeing the right individuals with the best skillsets and experience were worked with at the right time. There are typically two types of survey designs that you could either hand-in for review or preparation. The formal standardised questionnaire is perfect when you would like to check and measure theory and do statistical analysis. It will certainly often have actually determined questions with matching interpretations or descriptions to ensure that job interviewers and participants will certainly not be confused. Formal questionnaires will also have pre-set response style to promote quick conclusion of the questionnaire during the meeting process. An exploratory Market research is the reverse of the formal one.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1 - Its impolite to advertise without payment or invitation

2 - This is a coffee forum not remotely interested in your market 'con'.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally agree Ron, guess we are getting very popular out there, that people feel compelled to spam us.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Spam, yes, poor etiquette yes, but doesn't look like a con, stray ad from an agency.


----------

